# Animal Cruelty



## DeeDee (Sep 4, 2011)

Saw this on the news tonight. Just breaks my heart.

http://www.abcactionnews.com/dpp/news/region_sarasota_manatee/sarasota/florida-poodle-rescue-looking-to-find-a-home-for-two-loving-dogs-one-suffered-a-traumatic-injury


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

so very sad. don't get how people can be so cruel. Just sickens me!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Such a sad, sad story. In spite of everything, Fabiola seems like a very happy, trusting dog. I sure hope they both find a loving home as they so deserve it. I can't imagine the pain he has suffered.


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Someone is sick!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Subhuman!!!
I could only bring myself to read the article.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Why are people like this allowed to walk the streets and be free? it sickens me, reminds me of the local guy here who threw his havanese puppy out the car window (while driving) because he was fighting with his girlfriend..Sickos!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They need to find this person and cut off their feet! This is sick! I hate people....except for you people


----------

